# Always Something Wrong



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I guess I just need encouragement. Riley is 9 months old now and the vet says he's healthy, but he has had such multiple problems since we got him. Upper respiratory infection, ear infections, bordatello, pneumonia, throwing up over anything at all, and now pink eye. Should I worry that he has little immune system?


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Will he grow out of it? I feel so bad for him.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Not sure about your question of the immune system, but Savannah had multiple ear infections as a puppy. We finally ended them, but for a while, it was a revolving door. We had fewer eye infections, but we did the goo in the eye also. She had a few problems with throwing up, but we started working on a cast-iron stomach early. The other infections you mentioned could just be bad luck. 

If you trust your vet, then trust your vet's opinion that Riley is healthy. As for the encouragement, it seems like Savannah's puppy issues stopped around 8 or 9 months. Hope all stays well for you


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

I think you've just had a little bad luck. Keep feeding her good food (I supplement with some vegetables like carrots, sweet bell peppers, apple, even radishes now and then) and get her the exercise she needs (for Phoebe it is 60 minutes a day mostly off lead in a nearby forest "tick village" with other dogs to wear her out).

She'll get stronger and more resilient.

Rh.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I completely understand your frustration and discouragement. Sophie was in the vet's office almost every month, sometimes twice or more times a month up until about 7 or 8 months old. She was allergic to all these different things, always had bumps and always itchy. It took us a while to figure out she is allergic to all kinds of flour, wheat, any grains basically and sugars. She was also allergic to some shots, especially Lime disease vaccine - her face swell up twice the size of it. She also had these little mites that were eating away at her head and wouldn't go away (apparently common for puppies, but I read it's carried over from mothers and dogs with that disease shouldn't be bred). She was also allergic to peanut butter, almond butter.... so, no Kongs stuffed with that stuff. However, once we figured out the allergies and started feeding her different food, pretty much all of the issues went away. I am not sure if she out-grew them or the diet was right for her, but something happened and she has been a very healthy pup (she's 17 mos now). I hope Riley's issues fade away with time! Good luck!


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Be careful feeding them too many apples!!!!! We have an apple tree in the back yard, and oohhhh boy let me tell you Lui gets some baaaaaddd gas when he eats them. Aside from that, probably very good for them.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

This isn't from experience with a Vizsla, as our little guy is only 10 weeks, but our cats got sick all the time during the adolescent and kitten stages. Since that, not one has gotten sick/hurt. Let's hope it stays that way.

I was so fearful that something was wrong with them and it all turned out just fine. We obviously can't help with the medical stuff, but as said earlier if you trust your vet, you've just got to wait it out. You may always be able to get immune strengthening type stuff to put in his/her diet. There's got to be an echinacea for dogs, right?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

My 3rd Vizsla, Rush, was a trial as a puppy. We spent a lot of $$$ at the Vet's office on him his first year. Eventually it stopped, and we got a handle on the things that caused him issues.
He turned into a very powerful, well adjusted, adult Vizsla that could hunt all day and do it again the next.
We did have to monitor his food for his whole life, and learned to recognize when he was starting to have stomach issues and turn it around without the Vet's assistance.

Gunnr was sort of the same way, but luckily she grew out of it. She has quite a "rap sheet' at the Vet's office. 

Riley will grow out of it, or you'll get more experienced at helping him through things. 
Give him some time.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Also remember that ALL puppies have little immune system. It isn't mature yet. Think of little humans constantly walking around with runny noses, stomach problems and ear infections at the drop of the hat, giving the adult humans the stuff they bring home from school, etc. Once they mature, they are much less vulnerable.


----------

